# Free Archery Timer Available For Download



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, I think I'm ready to let some other folks give the Pragmatic Archery Timer (Ver 1.0) a spin.

A 2.2 MB zip file is available at:
http://pragmaticlee.safedataisp.net/

Look for the zip file named ArcheryTimer.zip

You must be running Windows 2K or higher (XP, Vista). I do not have access to a Vista system to test the install package on; however, it has been tested on Win2K & WinXP. I'll assume that anyone running Vista will have to run the installer "As Administrator".

Please, please, please, give me feedback on not only the timer itself, but also on the installer.

This program is FREE (as in beer) to any individual, club, university, whoever that wants to use it. If you find it useful and would like to make a $ contribution , just PM me for details. I do have a PayPal account, but not set up to receive money.

Mac & Linux users, please be patient. If there is wide enough acceptance of the Windows version AND enough interest is shown in having a Mac/Linux version, I will give it serious consideration.

BTW: There are 2 documents
1) ReadMeFirst.pdf - this file is available before doing the installation - it will be part of the unzipped files. PLEASE do what its title says.
2) Operation.pdf - after the installer has been successfully run, a new entry will be in Start/All Programs named Pragmatic Archery Timer. Under that link will be a link to Documentation.pdf. I also highly suggest that you read it before execution the program (if you really what to know what the timer can do).

Attention MODs, I have discussed posting this link with a MOD and got the OK since this is a link to a "free" product. I can't hardly justify becoming an AT sponsor for a free product.

Have Fun,
Lee


----------

